

Ask HN: What do you think would be the next cool API just waiting to be built. - yansuck

Who&#x27;s gonna be the next Twilio, mailgun, etc.
======
yazaddaruvala
The API that returns predictions for the next cool API just waiting to be
built.

------
basicallydan
Personally I'd love to see local product search.

